# Oven tray cleaning



## MrGrumpy (27 Oct 2020)

Is there any natural cleaning agents for cleaning burnt oven trays etc. Something kind to the surfaces . Our oven has its pyro cleaning options which are great but can’t clean everything that goes inside with that.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2020)

In all seriousness have you considered degreaser? I use this in a number of situations with success. I always buy a citrus based degreaser.

A strong solution of sugar soap may work. I don't know if this is chemical based or not.


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Oct 2020)

Not tried that yet , always reached for some sort Of Mr Muscle caustic bad for your skin/eye environment stuff .


----------



## figbat (27 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A strong solution of sugar soap may work. I don't know if this is chemical based or not.


_Everything_ is chemical-based, including ‘natural’ materials.

Sugar soap is a generic name with no specific formula, although it is commonly an alkaline material such as sodium carbonate or hydroxide with an abrasive and likely a surfactant, diluted in water.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Oct 2020)

I use the excellent https://www.barkeepersfriend.com/


----------



## straas (27 Oct 2020)

I put mine in the dishwasher on the intense cycle.

It seems to have formed a sort of semi sticky glaze on the trays that I can't remove now....

So- don't do this!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> _Everything_ is chemical-based, including ‘natural’ materials.
> 
> Sugar soap is a generic name with no specific formula, although it is commonly an alkaline material such as sodium carbonate or hydroxide with an abrasive and likely a surfactant, diluted in water.



Yes of course everything is chemical based. I think we both know when the OP spoke of a "natural" cleaning he was expressing a preference for a product which is non-solvent based i.e. he doesn't want something which is a man-made chemical.

I'm the same I'd prefer to use a natural cleaning agent where possible. For example I like citrus based degreasers, I use vinegar for various aspects of household cleaning.

Hence my remark on sugar soap.


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Oct 2020)

That`s exactly what I meant , au natural.


----------



## vickster (28 Oct 2020)

Cif Orange cleaner is good for grease, maybe a bit less caustic than oven cleaners
https://www.cifclean.co.uk/products/catalog/cif-power-&-shine-kitchen-spray-700-ml.html
this looks to be the current incarnation
https://www.cifclean.co.uk/products/catalog/cif-nature's-recipe-kitchen-spray-750ml.html
or fairy liquid and elbow grease?


----------



## Andy_R (30 Oct 2020)

The pressure washer is your friend....


----------



## vickster (30 Oct 2020)

Andy_R said:


> The pressure washer is your friend....


How dirty do yours get


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Oct 2020)

Probably as dirty as mine !


----------

